# DLNA : quel logiciel installer ?



## privateryan (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

A priorio sur Snow Leopard on peut utiliser le DLNA, j'aimerai bien relier mon mac book pro à ma télé sony bravia pour pouvoir regarder les films et les photos que j'ai sur mon mac, mais je n'y arrive pas, que faut il faire ? Y a t'il un logiciel à installer ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Bonne journée.

Ryan


----------



## privateryan (31 Mai 2010)

Je précise que j'ai installé Eyeconnect mais que rien de ce qui est sur le mac n'apparait ...


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2010)

C'est un problème de gestion de périphériques, pas système.


----------



## Dramis (31 Mai 2010)

Il faut installer un serveur dnla sur le mac et ca devrait marcher.


----------



## privateryan (1 Juin 2010)

euh je suis un peu nul et je comprend pas trop ce que ca veut dire installer un serveur sur le mac, j'ai une TC ca pourrait faire l'affaire ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2010)

Ça, c'est un peu vieux mais cela pourrait bien donner quelques pistes.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Juin 2010)

D'autres pistes :

- à propos d'Eyeconnect : http://www.generation-nt.com/reponses/dlna-mac-c-est-possible-entraide-3596161.html#r
- un autre logiciel, TwonkyMedia : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/application-pour-lire-video-sur-tv-dlna-294049.html
- des histoires de câbles : http://www.infos-du-net.com/forum/289248-8-reseau-dlna


----------



## privateryan (2 Juin 2010)

Je ne suis pas sur de bien comprendre, je n'ai besoin que d'installer un logiciel, et après que'est ce qui fait serveur c'est ma netbox ou c'est ma time capsule ?

Merci d'avance.

Ryan


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Juin 2010)

D'après ce que je comprends, il faut paramétrer la box en UPnP pour pouvoir accéder en DLNA (grâce au logiciel) au contenu multimedia de ton réseau Mac+Capsule.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------

enfin quand c'est la box qui fait office de routeur-serveur

= tout dépend comment est paramétré ton réseau local.


----------



## privateryan (2 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ces précisions.

Et les 2 logiciels proposés sont payants, n'y en a t'il pas de gratuits ?


----------



## fpoil (2 Juin 2010)

Xbmc peut servir de serveur dna, ps3media server aussi ( avec possibilité de transcodage à la volée).   Ceci dit, le dnla c'est loin d'être la panacée... Trop de restrictions niveau codec et conteneur etc.  A toi de t'en rendre compte.


----------



## privateryan (3 Juin 2010)

Oui mais si mes fichiers sont correctement encodés cela ne devrait pas poser de problème ?

Sinon il n'y a pas moyen tout simplement de le relier en Ethernet ?


----------



## choumou (3 Juin 2010)

Il y a celui-là qui est pas mal.

Après oui il y a plus simple, c'est de relier directement le macbook pro à la tv avec un adaptateur hdmi ou autre.


----------



## privateryan (3 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup du tuyau il a l'air pas mal ce petit logiciel.

par contre je ne savais qu'un adaptateur HDMI existait pour Mac, j'ai un mac book pro ancienne génération et je ne sais pas quel adaptateur acheter ...

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## choumou (3 Juin 2010)

Ce câble devrais aller si t'a une sortie mini-dvi, par contre pour le son je pense qu'il faudra un câble jack 3,5 de la sortie son du macbook pro vers la tv.


----------



## privateryan (4 Juin 2010)

Merci pour votre aide à tous !!!

Bon week end

Ryan


----------



## pierreforestier (9 Juin 2010)

privateryan a dit:


> Merci pour votre aide à tous !!!
> 
> Bon week end
> 
> Ryan



Bonjour,
J'ai un imac et tv sony bravia, avec box numericable.
J'ai installé PS3 media server sur le mac, et j'ai accès, depuis la télé, à tout le contenu du Mac.
Bonne journée.
PF


----------



## privateryan (9 Juin 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse PF, par contre comment faut il configurer la box après ?


----------



## pierreforestier (9 Juin 2010)

privateryan a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse PF, par contre comment faut il configurer la box après ?



en ce qui me concerne, non. j'ai relié par cable ethernet .... et ça a fonctionné.
Le logiciel pense que le sony est une PS3


----------



## privateryan (9 Juin 2010)

Relier la box en ethernet au mac, donc on ne peut pas le faire en wifi ?


----------



## pierreforestier (11 Juin 2010)

privateryan a dit:


> Relier la box en ethernet au mac, donc on ne peut pas le faire en wifi ?


Si, on peut (parait-il!) mais je n(ai pas utilisé ce principe


----------



## arnaud54 (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis comme "privateryan" je voudrais pouvoir accéder à mes films depuis le Dlna, ma config :
Freebox V4  + Time capsule + DD 1 TO non Dlna + Internet en CPL entre Time capsule et la Pana.
Je peux aller sur dailymotion etc..., mais quand je veux aller voir les films, sur le DD, la tv me dit "serveur introuvable", çà vient du DD qui n'est pas certifié DLNA ou du réglage upnp ?


----------



## RomainA83 (9 Mai 2013)

Ce câble devrais aller si t'a une sortie mini-dvi.
Pour le son : Réglages ==> Son ==> Sortie ==> [Le nom de ta tv =]


----------



## franckky34 (21 Janvier 2014)

bonjour
je dois changer ma vieille télé et je souhaite savoir si on peut utiliser la fonction DLNA pour utiliser la télé comme écran pour mon macbook air, ou si il est plus simple ou efficace d'utiliser un cable HDMI
cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------

j'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai une box FREE model F ADSL
CORDIALEMENT


----------

